# Something bothering me.



## flyernut

Something's been bothering me for the past 8 months so I'm just asking for a little patience.After all the hospitalizations I've had in the past 8 months with TIA's, suspected strokes, and actually a past un-diagnosed stroke, I find that I just can't write very well anymore, and can't get thoughts straight. I'm glad I have spell-checker, I even miss-spelled TIA wrong,lol!!!. So if you see some stupid posts I've made, it was in haste, and I didn't use spell-checker...Sorry.. If you check the time I'm posting this, I can't sleep, sore, and miserable.. I've been having extremely bad night-mares, and in the past week, my wife has had to wake me up as I as hitting her... I've been trying to kill zombies but they keep on coming,lol!!..Sorry for the rant..


----------



## BigGRacing

Good morning flyernut, my father had a stroke years ago and wasn’t able to write or speak at all afterwards. Your posts here have always seemed very reasonable to me. I am very sorry to hear what you are going through and would suggest that you call your doctor today to get some more assistance. They have access to so many more resources than we often have and it sounds like they may be helpful for you. Hang in there my friend !


----------



## alaft61ri

same here what big g racing said you take care of your self. AL


----------



## flyernut

I've learned that 2 of the medications I take will cause nightmares; Lipitor and metrolpolol.


----------



## MichaelE

Metoprolol. I take it too but have never had any sleep problems. It might be the combination of the Lipitor and metoprolol.

Try taking one at night and the other in the morning.


----------



## mopac

I take metoprolol also. No nightmares. I don't even dream. I sleep good. Good sleep is very important for good health.
I bet good sleep would help you. I take my metoprolol at around 10:00 am. You might try taking your meds earlier in the
day. My mom always complained she did not sleep well. She drank coffee all day till around 10 at night and then go to bed. I told her to cut off the coffee around 4 in the afternoon but she would not heed my advice. I am sure coffee caused
her to not sleep well. She said she was always waking up. I drink coffee in the mornings but I am done after 10 in the morning. Work on that sleep.


----------



## flyernut

MichaelE said:


> Metoprolol. I take it too but have never had any sleep problems. It might be the combination of the Lipitor and metoprolol.
> 
> Try taking one at night and the other in the morning.


The problem is I have to take a hit in the morning, and a hit at night, (metrolpolol)


----------



## MichaelE

Ask your doctor for the time release version so you don't have to take it twice a day.


----------



## mopac

I just looked at my bottle of metropopol.I
It says "take one tablet twice a day." I only do one a day. have done
that for at least 3 years. I am on 4 different prescriptions. I take my meds once a day. Lucky to do that.
Sounds like everyone is on metropole


----------



## MichaelE

The name of this drug is *Metoprolol.*


----------



## rsv1ho

You have my sympathy and understanding. At 83 my hands shake to the extent that I have to re-read all my posts and do corrections before hitting "Post reply." Not sure of your age, but hang in there and take care of yourself. I'm very fortunate, I require no drugs and can still sling a chain saw and hit a nail on the head, if I concentrate. A little hint. You are what you eat. Eat healthy.


----------



## mopac

Michael, you are correct on the spelling. LOL, sue me.

I think flyernut and me was born same month same year. After many tests he has something that they have not found. One med I am on is blood pressure medicine. I do not have high blood pressure but I have aneurisms and Docs do not
want them to blow out. I have 3 aneurisms I know of. 2 are patched with a type of mesh. Thank goodness they were found. If one had blown out I would be gone in seconds. These are on aorta veins in my left leg. Large veins. I go to
hospital once a year to have a scan and they can look at the patches. Mine are over 10 cms in size. They are large. I
don't like them but it is what it is.


----------



## flyernut

rsv1ho said:


> You have my sympathy and understanding. At 83 my hands shake to the extent that I have to re-read all my posts and do corrections before hitting "Post reply." Not sure of your age, but hang in there and take care of yourself. I'm very fortunate, I require no drugs and can still sling a chain saw and hit a nail on the head, if I concentrate. A little hint. You are what you eat. Eat healthy.


I'll be 71 this year.


----------



## flyernut

MichaelE said:


> Ask your doctor for the time release version so you don't have to take it twice a day.


I've done that, but the doc wants me to do the twice a day thing, and my Rx plan won't cover the cost of the time-delay version...figures.


----------



## mopac

I hope they can help you soon. You have to get that sleep problem solved. I have noticed your posts are getting earlier and earlier in the mornings.


----------



## AFGP9

Sorry to hear about your sleep difficulties and the rest of what you are going through Loren. Not getting any sleep can sure mess with your mind eventually. Makes me unable to focus or think clearly. At 74 the "only" thing I have to deal with is Type II diabetes and physiocratic arthritis. No heart issues so I can't relate to what you and mopac go through in that regard. That being said, I go through periods of nights where I can't get any sleep no matter how sleepy I am. I just came through 4 nights and days of that so I haven't been posting. I didn't have the desire to even turn my computer on. My doc says it isn't my meds. Your postings are not a problem and seem fine to me. I'm sure everybody understands if there is a mistake. Focus on your sleep and let the posts be what they will be. I remember my late wife having scary nightmares with the heart meds she was on. Something was always chasing her. 

Kenny


----------



## Magic

Sorry to hear about your health issues flyernut, hope things improve soon.

At 79 I really don't have any health issues. Thank heavens.
But there are times I just can't sleep and it does effect everything you do.

What has helped me quite a bit is 1/2 hour before bed time I take
one or two 5 milligram gummies of Melatonin, non prescription stuff
but it had helped me sleep much better, might give it a try.

My brother in law has a lot of problems and the Melatonin has helped him.

As far as the mis spelling goes even the pros have problems.








Southern Pacific SD40T-2

Magic


----------



## dc57

flyernut said:


> Something's been bothering me for the past 8 months so I'm just asking for a little patience.After all the hospitalizations I've had in the past 8 months with TIA's, suspected strokes, and actually a past un-diagnosed stroke, I find that I just can't write very well anymore, and can't get thoughts straight. I'm glad I have spell-checker, I even miss-spelled TIA wrong,lol!!!. So if you see some stupid posts I've made, it was in haste, and I didn't use spell-checker...Sorry.. If you check the time I'm posting this, I can't sleep, sore, and miserable.. I've been having extremely bad night-mares, and in the past week, my wife has had to wake me up as I as hitting her... I've been trying to kill zombies but they keep on coming,lol!!..Sorry for the rant..


Good morning my friend
I'm very sorry to hear that you are having to deal with things like this now. I have never noticed anything in your posts or messages to indicate a problem. Please get with your doctor and try to find out what is happening. I would look at your medications first, as they could be what is causing the nightmares and trouble sleeping. You have had a lot happen in the past 8 months and having a small stroke certainly doesn't help. You're a good man and I don't want to see anything happen to you. Take care of yourself and please take a good look at your meds. I'm here for you if you ever need anything or just someone to talk to.

Take care
Don


----------



## flyernut

I don't mean to complain, it's just something that bothers me quite alot. Last night was no different, At midnight, I had captured 2 zombies, a male and female, and they were tied together. The female starting biting through the ropes and coming after me.I was hollering for help and that woke me up.. A short walk around the house, and then back to bed. I turned on the telly to "The King of Queens" and fell asleep. I had another dream at around 6 this morning, lol, and NOT to make it political, President Biden was giving me a vaccine...no comments, please......Thanks for everyone's concerns....(only 2 corrections on this one).


----------



## highvoltage

Metoprolol is a beta blocker. Beta blockers have been known to affect the body's production of melatonin. Talk to your doctor about adding melatonin before bedtime to help with your sleep.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

Flyernut
Sorry to hear about your problems.I hope you find something soon.
All I can add is it sucks getting old!


----------



## mopac

We sure don't get better the older we get.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Magic said:


> As far as the mis spelling goes even the pros have problems.
> View attachment 557330
> 
> Southern Pacific SD40T-2
> 
> Magic


Actually, the perceived spelling errors on that locomotive were caused by swapping the hood doors from a different locomotive.....


----------



## dooper

flyernut said:


> Something's been bothering me for the past 8 months so I'm just asking for a little patience.After all the hospitalizations I've had in the past 8 months with TIA's, suspected strokes, and actually a past un-diagnosed stroke, I find that I just can't write very well anymore, and can't get thoughts straight. I'm glad I have spell-checker, I even miss-spelled TIA wrong,lol!!!. So if you see some stupid posts I've made, it was in haste, and I didn't use spell-checker...Sorry.. If you check the time I'm posting this, I can't sleep, sore, and miserable.. I've been having extremely bad night-mares, and in the past week, my wife has had to wake me up as I as hitting her... I've been trying to kill zombies but they keep on coming,lol!!..Sorry for the rant..


Hi Loren, I am sorry to hear what you are going thru. I will add you to my prayer list. Hang in there and do not worry about spelling, etc, we will understand.
Al


----------



## mopac

dooper, very excited to see you post. Hope you are doing well. Same ole same all here.
I have missed your AF knowledge. Take care.


----------



## flyernut

dooper said:


> Hi Loren, I am sorry to hear what you are going thru. I will add you to my prayer list. Hang in there and do not worry about spelling, etc, we will understand.
> Al


Thanks.. The problem is my Mom was a school teacher, my sister was a English teacher, my daughter is a school teacher, and my niece is a school teacher...I can't catch a break,lol!!!..And I hated school from 6th grade on when a teacher abused me!!!


----------



## mopac

Pretty excited here this morning. I get my Covid vaccine monday. It has been hard to get an appointment.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Pretty excited here this morning. I get my Covid vaccine monday. It has been hard to get an appointment.


Got my second part last Sat, sick the entire next day....


----------



## rsv1ho

flyernut said:


> Got my second part last Sat, sick the entire next day....


Not unusual, I lost my lunch a couple of times the next day after my second shot and ran a 101 fever, lasted about 12 hours then I was fine.


----------



## mopac

2nd shot does not sound too good. Not sure but think I am getting the Moderna vaccine. Its one of the 2 shot versions. 28 days apart.
I guess what ever it takes. The virus sounds worse. Getting mine at a Walmart. Not the closet walmart but one I could get
an appointment. The moderna vaccine is the one that has to be kept really cold.


----------



## Old_Hobo

My daughter the nurse has had both her shots, with nothing but a sore arm for a day.....of course, she’s only 35 years old.....

My wife and I get our first shots on April 8.....


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac have been trying to get into my local Walmart and 2 others 25 miles away for a week. The web site that I was directed to to register for an appointment says it is not available. When I called to ask what was up, they told me I had no choice but to keep trying because they wouldn't take any appointments in person. 6 tries later I gave up. My local Walgreens was next. Nope a recorded message says all booked up for a month. Try again after that. I have also been to 2 other open to the public take-a-number-and-wait places to no avail where I stood in line for 2+ hours each time. Never understood why we needed a number. It wasn't as if they were calling out numbers. Straight up BS.
If it weren't for needing the shots to see my mom at the nursing home I wouldn't bother. After working part time at the town country store before and during this COVID thing started and 74 and a diabetic with no problems, I am at the point where I don't care. Not even a cold this year. The mask was protection for that too??

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Stay after it Kenny. I have been checking the walmart site for at least 3 weeks. No appointments available. They were 
out of vaccine for past week. Then this morning the appointments opened up. I have been checking morning and night..
Get your vaccine. Better safe than sorry. We are getting closer to the end of the virus but not there yet.


----------



## mopac

2 months ago I signed up at a local hospital for the vaccine. They said they would get back to me when it was my turn.
Got an email from them a week later and they said they have not forgot about me and would contact me soon. I have not heard from them since. They told
me not to sign up anywhere else. I have waited long enough for them. Get it where you can.


----------



## AmFlyer

Each state seems to be quite different in how the vaccines are scheduled. My wife and I signed up as soon as we could, anywhere they had openings. She spent around 4 hours online to lock in a reservation which was at the Disneyland supersite. Its been 5 weeks since our second shot and it feels good to have this behind us. Neither of us had any reaction to the shots (Pfizer) other than a minor arm soreness for about 8 hours.
Our entire extended family is now vaccinated, down to the 19 year old. Some of the sites here have a first come, first served line for leftover doses at the end of the day. That worked for everyone in the family to get a first dose, the second is then automatically scheduled in the reservation system.


----------



## Old_Hobo

The biggest problem is when people book 5 shots at different sites, then get one, and the other unfilled appointments take away the opportunity for others to get their shots right away....

Don't know how they can solve that tho....


----------



## rsv1ho

mopac said:


> 2nd shot does not sound too good. Not sure but think I am getting the Moderna vaccine. Its one of the 2 shot versions. 28 days apart.
> I guess what ever it takes. The virus sounds worse. Getting mine at a Walmart. Not the closet walmart but one I could get
> an appointment. The moderna vaccine is the one that has to be kept really cold.


Pfizer is the vaccine that has to be kept really cold , Modena not so much. I got Modena which is used mostly in rural areas where access to sophisticated refrigeration is not available as it is in cities where Pfizer is used mostly. I never felt either needle, piece of cake. Roller Coasters have made me sicker than the vaccine.


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Stay after it Kenny. I have been checking the walmart site for at least 3 weeks. No appointments available. They were
> out of vaccine for past week. Then this morning the appointments opened up. I have been checking morning and night..
> Get your vaccine. Better safe than sorry. We are getting closer to the end of the virus but not there yet.


I would rather go to Walmart but when I can't even get on their scheduling site, getting an appointment is impossible. "This site can't be reached". Then after that it says to return to the Walmart main site. This is the local Walmart. The next 2 are 25 miles away. No big deal with the mileage but these 2 Walmarts are in a city of 150,000 plus 22,000+ Illinois State University students who may or may not have gotten their shots. Those 2 Walmarts are booked up "until further notice". I would have a better chance taking a lawn chair and going back to the Civic Center and waiting another 2 hours+ like I did before and never did get in because they stopped people from coming in because there were enough inside to do until they closed. "Come back tomorrow". Like all I got to do is hang around waiting for shots not to mention wasting gas down and back and MAYBE get in next time.
By the way, I called my DR. about 3 months ago about the shots. He said yes they would be given in his office and I would be called. No call yet. Same with the hospital. 
Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, I wish you luck. Check walmart site morning and night.
My doctor said they were getting vaccine and he would call.
That never happened.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, I just got an appointment from Walgreens 10 miles from me next Tuesday. It is the 1 shot J&J version but I'll take it. I can't believe I've spent most of the afternoon trying to get this done not to mention all the time before today and the 2 trips to the Civic Center in Bloomington, Il. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

That is good news Kenny. It sure sounds frustrating to get through the reservation process.


----------



## mopac

Great news Kenny. I would have been fine with the one and done from J&J.
This has not been easy for me either. You are on your way. Good job.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom it seems that around here some things are harder than they need to be. Aside from the COVID shots, try going to a DMV to renew your license sticker now days. I realize most DMV's are a test in patience but with the COVID, Illinois is allowing only 2 or 3 people inside at a time plus reduced hours. What a joke. I understand the limit to how many can be inside the building since the one I go to is a smaller building but the limited hours is a joke. They got a full staff. I know the local DMV manager and of course she is all for it since summer is coming and that gives her more Harley time. She did tell me that she has no idea why the state mandated the short daily hours. 
Mopac, Walgreens said it was the J&J shot and was that alright with me, I said I didn't care what flavor they were giving out. Sign me up. One and done is just fine.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Something's been bothering me for the past 8 months so I'm just asking for a little patience.After all the hospitalizations I've had in the past 8 months with TIA's, suspected strokes, and actually a past un-diagnosed stroke, I find that I just can't write very well anymore, and can't get thoughts straight. I'm glad I have spell-checker, I even miss-spelled TIA wrong,lol!!!. So if you see some stupid posts I've made, it was in haste, and I didn't use spell-checker...Sorry.. If you check the time I'm posting this, I can't sleep, sore, and miserable.. I've been having extremely bad night-mares, and in the past week, my wife has had to wake me up as I as hitting her... I've been trying to kill zombies but they keep on coming,lol!!..Sorry for the rant..


Hang in there Bud.
I didn't say anything yet as I did not know what to say. 
The only thing I can think that may help some is medical cannabinoids?
The say, copy and paste, not saying you have PTSD but it may help?
Two recent studies point to the way that cannabinoids may *help treat PTSD*. One shows how *cannabis can* reduce activity in the amygdala - a part of the brain associated with fear responses to threats. Meanwhile, another suggests that the plant's cannabinoids could play a role in extinguishing traumatic memories. 
Maybe it can help you?
Maybe sleep in another bed too, get 2 single beds?


----------



## flyernut

Big Ed said:


> Hang in there Bud.
> I didn't say anything yet as I did not know what to say.
> The only thing I can think that may help some is medical cannabinoids?
> The say, copy and paste, not saying you have PTSD but it may help?
> Two recent studies point to the way that cannabinoids may *help treat PTSD*. One shows how *cannabis can* reduce activity in the amygdala - a part of the brain associated with fear responses to threats. Meanwhile, another suggests that the plant's cannabinoids could play a role in extinguishing traumatic memories.
> Maybe it can help you?
> Maybe sleep in another bed too, get 2 single beds?


Been thinking of PTSD, and weed. It's legal now here since last week, and a family member does take it by liquid form.I have a Dr appointment in 2 weeks and I'll be bringing that up. Right now the wife is passed out on the couch with the dog, we have plenty of sleeping areas here since the kids have moved out. My biggest concern right now are my hands keep swelling up. Yesterday they looked like I went 10 rounds with someone...Thanks for your concerns and suggestions.. What with the kidney problems, heart problems, stroke suspicions, migraines, nightmares, and all this swelling BS, it's starting to be a PITA.


----------



## dc57

flyernut said:


> Been thinking of PTSD, and weed. It's legal now here since last week, and a family member does take it by liquid form.I have a Dr appointment in 2 weeks and I'll be bringing that up. Right now the wife is passed out on the couch with the dog, we have plenty of sleeping areas here since the kids have moved out. My biggest concern right now are my hands keep swelling up. Yesterday they looked like I went 10 rounds with someone...Thanks for your concerns and suggestions.. What with the kidney problems, heart problems, stroke suspicions, migraines, nightmares, and all this swelling BS, it's starting to be a PITA.


Hi Loren,

I agree with Big Ed. cannabinoids might be the way to go. I feel bad for you and I hope you and the doctors get something figured out soon Take care my friend.


----------



## Chaostrain

flyernut said:


> Something's been bothering me for the past 8 months so I'm just asking for a little patience.After all the hospitalizations I've had in the past 8 months with TIA's, suspected strokes, and actually a past un-diagnosed stroke, I find that I just can't write very well anymore, and can't get thoughts straight. I'm glad I have spell-checker, I even miss-spelled TIA wrong,lol!!!. So if you see some stupid posts I've made, it was in haste, and I didn't use spell-checker...Sorry.. If you check the time I'm posting this, I can't sleep, sore, and miserable.. I've been having extremely bad night-mares, and in the past week, my wife has had to wake me up as I as hitting her... I've been trying to kill zombies but they keep on coming,lol!!..Sorry for the rant..


I'm sorry to hear about your issues. I hope things improve in short order. You worry about taking care of yourself first and foremost. All is forgiven, although I have seen nothing to forgive.


----------



## flyernut

After doing some sleuthing on my own, it seems all the meds and conditions I have contribute to the swelling, and I don't think there's much I can do.. My last blood test showed a possibility of RA, and it was discovered I have Kawasaki's Disease, something to do with the thyroid...I feel great over-all, but the hands bother me quite a bit.. Well, maybe the home-made chocolate chip cookie I just had will help,lol...Ok, no more crying from me, time to move on.. I'm still doing repairs if anyone needs them..Thanks for all the concerns and get well wishes, I honestly do feel good...


----------



## mopac

Choc chips will not hurt.


----------

